# Power Maxed Products - 30% off Now



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi guys,

We have a Power Maxed Promotion on right now where we are giving 30% off purchases using the code: Power30 at the checkout. No minimum order.

You can see our Power Maxed products here - http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/brands/power-maxed


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

code doesnt work on jet wash and wax mate
Warning: Promotion coupon code not apply with special product!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Give me 5 minutes and ill rectify that!




Edit: All Sorted.


----------

